# struct device_t



## IOne (Jun 11, 2009)

Where I can find a structure source code device_t in FreeBSD 4.11?
P.S. Sorry for my English


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2009)

Try device(9) and driver(9).


----------



## trev (Jun 11, 2009)

In v4 I believe it is defined in /usr/src/sys/sys/bus_private.h and /usr/include/sys/bus_private.h, but I could be wrong - v4 was a loooong time ago!


----------



## IOne (Jun 11, 2009)

typedef struct device *device_t;

Where I can find the structure description "device"?


----------



## trev (Jun 12, 2009)

IOne said:
			
		

> Where I can find the structure description "device"?



I've already told you - see above (and verified it)!


----------

